# Is A Hensley Arroww Worth It?



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I see great benifit to this tow set up but it is big $. With a shorter wheel base TV and towing a 26RS will the Reese set up be sufficient? Trying to avoid spending the $ for the Hensley but dont want to waste $ on the Reese if I will be disapointed. Your advise and input will be appreciated as usual. Thanks, Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For me the Hensley Arrow is way over priced but it may be the only set up for certain combinations.

I will agree your wheelbase at 116 is on the short side but the engine is also on the small side. As for towing comfort the 4.10 gear is going to help, otherwise the TV would be in trouble if you tried to pull on anything but flat ground. If a new and larger TV in in your future then a Hensley may not be money as well spent.

The Reese HP Dual cam is a very good sway control and is a very good value.

If the Hensley was sub $1000 it would be on most trailers but as it is more then $2500 it is only on maybe 2% of trailers. Those 2% seem very happy.

In the end I think you will be disappointed more in the performance of the Yukon then in the performance of the Reese.

Good luck and only you can decide if the performance/price point of the Hensley is acceptable.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

You can do searches on this site to find more info on this (there have been several posts).

In short, it is worth every penny. It took me purchasing the Equalizer (a good hitch in its own right) and realizing I had too much trailer for the hitch (especially in a crosswind). I spent the money on the Hensley and have never looked back. It tows like a dream and works exactly as advertised.

The only oddity is the method of hitching it. It does take a bit of practice, but my DW and I have the process down and are hitched and gone in five minutes (on a good day).

I guess the only way to know is to try it. Hensley has a 60 day return policy (they even pay return shipping).

Keep in mind that the Hensley is heavy (around 200 lbs. total). This will add to your tongue weight. Make sure your TV is up to it.

Good luck!


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

If I were you I would try the Reese before spending big $$ on the Hensley. I'm sure the Hensleys are great but a Reese may work fine for your set up.

We have about the same TV/TT combination and have had no problem with sway. I believe the 26RS is a very stable TT to pull and have talked to others that feel the same.

In the end, do what feels best for you and your family. If $2500 doesn't create much hardship, go with the Hensley. If it requires selling one of the kids, you may have a tough decision.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll have to agree with Andy on this one. You will be more disappointed with the TV then with the Hitch. The 4.10's will help, but I don't know how much. I traded my Avalanche, which had the 5.3 and 3.73's becasue I wasn't happy with the power situation. It was adequet, but just barely. Your '05 Vortec has a bit more power then my '02 did, but your 26RS will come in close to 6000# loaded for camping, and thats without water. When I weighed mine last year, it tipped the scales at 6180#, and 780# of that was on the tongue. If you are not able to upgrade the TV yet, at least change out your stock P265's for some LT's (I think LT245's are of similar size).

Tow in 3rd, with tow/haul on unless on flat terrain, then you might be able to coax her into OD, but if the tranny is hunting for a gear it likes, stay in 3. If you don't have one yet, get an aux transmission oil cooler, and a tranny temp gauge so you know what is going on inside your gear box. Heat is what kills automatic tranny's and trust me, you will be building some heat towing. Consider flushing the stock tranny fluid out, and replacing it with synthetic fluid. It is more expensive, but is more resistive to breakdown under high heat situations.

As far as the Hensley is concerned, anyone is has one will tell you it is worth the $3000 they paid for it, and vow they will never bumper tow with any other hitch again. That says alot about the product, but it is still hard to get over that price. I think I would seriously be considering it with a shorter WB TV. The safety of my family is worth more then $3000. Unfortunately, the only way to see if the Reese setup will work for you is to buy and use it first. Just make sure it gets set up properly, according to the Reese instructions.

Good Luck
Tim


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> If I were you I would try the Reese before spending big $$ on the Hensley. I'm sure the Hensleys are great but a Reese may work fine for your set up.
> 
> We have about the same TV/TT combination and have had no problem with sway. I believe the 26RS is a very stable TT to pull and have talked to others that feel the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input it helps alot! How does your TV do in the hills with this TT? Thanks, Randy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Morrowmd has your same set up so that's perhaps the best example you can have, although only you know what your comfort level is and the type of terrain you'll be towing in.

Having said that, we have a 4Runner (read - shorter wheel base) and I can't agree with proffsionl more, although we bought the Hensley out of the shoot (before the TT was even at the dealer)!


> In short, it is worth every penny. It took me purchasing the Equalizer (a good hitch in its own right) and realizing I had too much trailer for the hitch (especially in a crosswind). I spent the money on the Hensley and have never looked back. It tows like a dream and works exactly as advertised.


However, we have had absolutely no trouble hitching her up. Took us 2 shots the 1st time (this was REALLY the first time - never hitched anything other than a garden tractor) and from there on was smooth sailing. On our 3rd hitch-up (to come home this weekend), it was a straight shot - line her up, back her up, and there ya'go...in the dark. Oh - and the towing part - VERY comfortable. She tracks beautifully, doesn't cut in on corners so no wide turns needed, turning radius is very tight, no possibility of 'jack-knifing' and - nope - not a bit of movement even when the wind gusts pushed the 4Runner a bit. Well worth the $$$.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> If I were you I would try the Reese before spending big $$ on the Hensley. I'm sure the Hensleys are great but a Reese may work fine for your set up.
> 
> We have about the same TV/TT combination and have had no problem with sway. I believe the 26RS is a very stable TT to pull and have talked to others that feel the same.
> 
> [snapback]102158[/snapback]​


I have the Reese setup with the Dual Cam HP Sway control and have no problems with the Tahoe/26RKS.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

I will join the camp that the Hensley is over-priced, if not over-rated (Disclaimer: I have never pulled with one personally). The way I like to look at it is this...

Let's assume a scale of 1-100 for sway control performance. 100 is perfection, 1 is nothing at all. Now, for the sake of argument, let's rate the Hensley ($3,000+/-) at the full 100 points. I doubt that it is perfect, but am willing to give it the benefit of the doubt. It would seem like a no brainer choice right?

Well, not really. There are also two other very capable systems on the market. The Reese DualCam, and the Equalizer (Either can be had for about $500, or less). I would rate the performance of these systems - and I have used the Equal-i-zer - around 95 points. Not perfect, but pretty darn close!

So, in the end, it comes down to what that last smidgen of performance is worth to you. If you can get 95% for $500, is it worth another $2,000 or more to get that last 5%?







If the Reese and/or Equal-i-zer only rated around 70-80, the argument would be different, but they are both very strong choices.

My recommendation would be to try the Reese or Equal-i-zer first. Take the time to make sure they are set-up properly, and see how they do for you. If they do not work out, they have not been a bad investment (There is always E-Bay!







). If they do work for you - and I guess they will - you won't be going through life wondering if you spent a couple of grand you didn't need to.

But, that's just me.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, its either very expensive or not very expensive, depending how you look at it. Your 2005 TV and 2006 trailer are probably worth $60k, right? A $3k hitch, (that you can probably resell someday for $1500) is only 5% of the cost of your TV/TT combo.

But the real reason to buy it is because you will never have trailer sway- not ever. Its creates the most stable tow platform available. If you have a gi-normous crew cab truck, that's not much of an issue, because its a very sway resistant TV. But if you have an SUV, sway is something that you are right to be concerned about.

Kevin P.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I guess I wish I had a Dual Cam in the beginning to try... maybe then I would have been OK and would have spent less $$ in the long run. But I guees as PDX_Doug said - I was at the 1 out of 10 and wanted to go to the 10.

Will you be the only one towing? The TV always comes up as a subject, but that isn't always so easy to just replace...

This is such a interesting and well debated subject.. Wouldn't it be cool to have identical side by side TV's and trailers to do a comparison? Maybe @ a rally.

Considering the short wheelbase / pushing the limit of trailer length -I'm very happy with my hensley. I had no problem asking for my $3000 back if it didn't blow away my expectations.

Best of luck. Plenty of great polite opinions on the site.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

bweiler said:


> I guess I wish I had a Dual Cam in the beginning to try... maybe then I would have been OK and would have spent less $$ in the long run. But I guees as PDX_Doug said - I was at the 1 out of 10 and wanted to go to the 10.
> 
> Will you be the only one towing? The TV always comes up as a subject, but that isn't always so easy to just replace...
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate all the input.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

We're brand new at this. We just did one 4.5 hr trip (one-way) to LBL area in Tennessee as well as 4 pulls to and from storage and dealer.

The Hensley worked great in all kinds of conditions - absolutely no sway and no issues at all. Backing into tight spots was easy - very tight turning radius. I don't have a reference point for the other hitches (Reese and Equalizer) but I would gladly spend the $3k again for a Hensley! - except I now have one with a lifetime warranty and free hitch bar exchange if I change TV!

Doug


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Morrowmd said:
> 
> 
> > If I were you I would try the Reese before spending big $$ on the Hensley. I'm sure the Hensleys are great but a Reese may work fine for your set up.
> ...


Randy,

On the hills it does fine. Went over some mountains in KY & TN last year and I sure could have used a little more under the hood. The 4.10 gears should help you out, though. GM increases towing capacity by 1000# from 3.73 to 4.10.

Don't over pack the TT or TV and you should be fine.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > Morrowmd said:
> ...


Thank you! I plan to do all I can to keep the DW from loading the TT down with every gadget uner the sun.







I am very glad to hear the the TV does okay. Is it time to add a few goodies for increased HP/Torque? Thanks again


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

[/quote]

Thank you! I plan to do all I can to keep the DW from loading the TT down with every gadget uner the sun.







I am very glad to hear the the TV does okay. Is it time to add a few goodies for increased HP/Torque? Thanks again
[snapback]102462[/snapback]​[/quote]

Do you have a tranny temp gauge in your Yukon? If not, that would be a wise investment. Also, you can get larger tranny coolers that install pretty easily.

I plan on doing the whole synthetic thing next month (engine oil, trans oil, gear oil). I figure the additional $$ is worth it if it extends the life of my Tahoe.

As for more HP & Torque, I think I will leave mine stock for now. I know there are ways to reprogram and get more out of your engine, but I have heard of guys that did too much tinkering and messed up the computer. I have an extended warranty and don't want to void anything.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you! I plan to do all I can to keep the DW from loading the TT down with every gadget uner the sun.







I am very glad to hear the the TV does okay. Is it time to add a few goodies for increased HP/Torque? Thanks again
[snapback]102462[/snapback]​[/quote]

Do you have a tranny temp gauge in your Yukon? If not, that would be a wise investment. Also, you can get larger tranny coolers that install pretty easily.

I plan on doing the whole synthetic thing next month (engine oil, trans oil, gear oil). I figure the additional $$ is worth it if it extends the life of my Tahoe.

As for more HP & Torque, I think I will leave mine stock for now. I know there are ways to reprogram and get more out of your engine, but I have heard of guys that did too much tinkering and messed up the computer. I have an extended warranty and don't want to void anything.
[snapback]102473[/snapback]​[/quote]
Mine did not come with a tranny temp guage. I asked the dealer if he could get one and he stated that the gauge is avaliable but not the wiring for it from GM. He suggested that I look into aftermarket. All that I see aftermarket seems cheezy. Do you know anything about a stock gauge? I already have converted to all sythetic and feel the same as you when it comes to the TV life. As for tranny coolers the dealer states that the TV already has a pretty good one built into the regular radiator. I asked Trucksmart what they had to improve upon the stock cooler and they said most all aftermarket coolers would not be as good as what I already have. What tranny cooler are you considering?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> As for tranny coolers the dealer states that the TV already has a pretty good one built into the regular radiator. I asked Trucksmart what they had to improve upon the stock cooler and they said most all aftermarket coolers would not be as good as what I already have. What tranny cooler are you considering?


That is a bunch of horse hockey! The "cooler" that is built into the radiator is no where near as efficient as a stand alone cooler. Think about it. You are adding cooling capacity. The aux cooler is not in place of the "in radiator" core, but is in addition too it. If the "in radiator" types were so good, why do all the heavier duty trucks, like the 2500's, and the diesels, come with an aux cooler?

For thoughts on what gauges to use, check some of the GM truck forums that are on the internet, but Autometer has a nice selection to choose from.

Tim


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > As for tranny coolers the dealer states that the TV already has a pretty good one built into the regular radiator.Â I asked Trucksmart what they had to improve upon the stock cooler and they said most all aftermarket coolers would not be as good as what I already have. What tranny cooler are you considering?
> 
> 
> That is a bunch of horse hockey! The "cooler" that is built into the radiator is no where near as efficient as a stand alone cooler. Think about it. You are adding cooling capacity. The aux cooler is not in place of the "in radiator" core, but is in addition too it. If the "in radiator" types were so good, why do all the heavier duty trucks, like the 2500's, and the diesels, come with an aux cooler?
> ...


Thank you! Looks like I will be shopping for a tranny cooler. Any suggestions?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Thank you! Looks like I will be shopping for a tranny cooler. Any suggestions?
> [snapback]102652[/snapback]​


Just so you don't think you're alone, OVTT, we've been watching this thread with interest and would like to know the same (as well as how the aux.cooler is actually installed). Also wondering about the gauge. What kind is recommended and how is that installed?


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! Looks like I will be shopping for a tranny cooler. Any suggestions?
> ...


I am reasearching hard and heavy now, so keep your eyes peeled for info I will drop here in the next day or so. I am currently looking into what type of cooler is most efficient (Plate or tube technology) install seems straight forward, mounting generally in front of the radiator. As far as tranny temp gauge, I am having a hard time believing that the truck is not already wired for a gauge and just the gauge itself needs to be added. Thank you for all of your advise lately, you seem to have some great suggestions. Randy


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

OVTT said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > OVTT said:
> ...


I am pretty sure you have a port for the sensor on the tranny. Fire44 and some others have mounted them. What ever it takes to get it mounted is cheap insurance.

Good Luck and Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> , I am having a hard time believing that the truck is not already wired for a gauge and just the gauge itself needs to be added


If I am not mistaken, there is a way to add the gauge to your existing panel, as the sender/and wiring is already in place. I just can't remember where I saw the instructions on how to do. I think is was posted on one of those aforementioned GM truck forums, and if I remember, it involves some soldering.

I believe you can also swap out your entire gauge cluster with one that has the tranny gauge installed already. You just have to have the odometer certified. Just make sure you are installing a panel that is compatible with your year truck. GM changed the wiring harness between the '02 and '03 model years.

As far as the more effiecient cooler, I believe the stacked plate types are better, but I have no evidence of that other than hearsay from others.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

OVTT said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > OVTT said:
> ...


Give the guys at Summit Racing a call. They are some of the most knowing and well priced aftermarket car people out there.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

OVTT said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > OVTT said:
> ...


The tranny guage can be added by replacing the entire guage cluster with a cluster from an escalade or a 2500 series truck.
the odometer mileage is stored in the cluster and will need to be programmed into the new one.
Installing it is plug and play as long as you get the correct one.
www.jpcustoms has them for 300 clams
Click here to see escalade cluster

I would add an autometer with an A pillar mount for half that if it were me.
Bottom line is you need this guage one way or another.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Katrina said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


There is a spot in my cluster for it, it is just not there. I guess if I can not just add the stock guage somehow I will look into the pillar mount. Thanks for the info!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Okay I am exteremly conserned about my TV wheels and their GVCWR. I called the manufacturer and they state that the wheels are rated at 2100lbs per wheel. So a roughly 6000lb truck and and a tongue weight of about 800lbs I should be okay, right? Does anyone know about this? When speaking with the wheel company I explained my concern and told them what truck I have as well as the tongue weight and overall weight of the TT and they said no worries, but I would like to confirm with you guys as well. Thanks, Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Okay I am exteremly conserned about my TV wheels and their GVCWR. I called the manufacturer and they state that the wheels are rated at 2100lbs per wheel. So a roughly 6000lb truck and and a tongue weight of about 800lbs I should be okay, right? Does anyone know about this? When speaking with the wheel company I explained my concern and told them what truck I have as well as the tongue weight and overall weight of the TT and they said no worries, but I would like to confirm with you guys as well. Thanks, Randy
> [snapback]102918[/snapback]​


A scale will be your only true answer. So ruffly your saying your truck and tongue weight is 6800lbs. You have a total of 8400lbs according to your tires. The guessing game can only begin until you actually take your truck, family, fully loaded with gear like you would be camping full tank of gas ect. TT not necessary but helpful to determine the actual tongue weight but that 800 lbs your quoting is close enough, maybe bump it to 900lbs to be safe. I would definitely run max air pressure in the TV.

Bill.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I am exteremly conserned about my TV wheels and their GVCWR. I called the manufacturer and they state that the wheels are rated at 2100lbs per wheel. So a roughly 6000lb truck and and a tongue weight of about 800lbs I should be okay, right? Does anyone know about this? When speaking with the wheel company I explained my concern and told them what truck I have as well as the tongue weight and overall weight of the TT and they said no worries, but I would like to confirm with you guys as well. Thanks, Randy
> ...


Thanks Bill, according to a previous quote another outbacker took his same TT and weighed it. The tongue weight was closer to the 900lbs that you suggested using. I looked at my TV weight and it states 6900lbs. That figure is probably with out gas etc. So alot another 200lbs for gas and another 500 lbs for people and I am at the max. I hope this works.







What do you think?


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

OVTT said:


> Okay I am exteremly conserned about my TV wheels and their GVCWR. I called the manufacturer and they state that the wheels are rated at 2100lbs per wheel. So a roughly 6000lb truck and and a tongue weight of about 800lbs I should be okay, right? Does anyone know about this? When speaking with the wheel company I explained my concern and told them what truck I have as well as the tongue weight and overall weight of the TT and they said no worries, but I would like to confirm with you guys as well. Thanks, Randy
> [snapback]102918[/snapback]​


Boy, that's a new one- I have never, ever, heard a concern over wheel strength while towing. My guess is that your factory wheels are so overbuilt that they will *never* fail or wear out during normal use, including towing. In fact, the only factory wheel on any car I have ever heard about failing was the Mazda RX-7, '93-'95 wheels, and then only on a track with R-compound race tires on them.

'Course, if you're really worried, you could always get a set of these







: http://www.ricksontruck.com/

Kevin P.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken in another post he said they are 22" high performance wheels and low profile tires, not stock.

Bill.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

kjp1969 said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I am exteremly conserned about my TV wheels and their GVCWR. I called the manufacturer and they state that the wheels are rated at 2100lbs per wheel. So a roughly 6000lb truck and and a tongue weight of about 800lbs I should be okay, right? Does anyone know about this? When speaking with the wheel company I explained my concern and told them what truck I have as well as the tongue weight and overall weight of the TT and they said no worries, but I would like to confirm with you guys as well. Thanks, Randy
> ...


I am using after market 22" rims, thats my concern.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

OVTT said:


> I am using after market 22" rims, thats my concern.
> [snapback]102937[/snapback]​


Easy fix: Go to your nearest GM/Chev dealer, any one of them, and pick up a set of wheel/tire takeoffs for $400-$600. So many people finance/purchase these trucks with "dubs" that OE takeoffs are literally cluttering up the place. For less than the price of a set of new tires, you can have a whole 'nuther set, probably with less than 100 miles onj them. So, when its towing time, swap off your pretty wheels/tires for tough truck wheels/tires and go towing, then swap 'em back when you're done.

Kevin P.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Thanks Bill, according to a previous quote another outbacker took his same TT and weighed it. The tongue weight was closer to the 900lbs that you suggested using. I looked at my TV weight and it states 6900lbs. That figure is probably with out gas etc. So alot another 200lbs for gas and another 500 lbs for people and I am at the max. I hope this works. sweatdrop.gif What do you think?


What weight is 6900#?? the GVWR for the Tahoe?

I have an '04 26RS, and last year, the tongue weighed in at 780#, with another 5400# on the axles. I have since taken some things out of the front pass through compartment, and will re-weigh it again this spring. I will post my results when that happens.

Remember, your tongue weight should be between 10% and 15% of total trailer weight, which is the axle weight + the tongue wgt.

I agree with Kevin, if you still have the original rims, I'd put some LT245's on them, and when towing, put them on the truck. Not only will you not have to worry about your high priced show rims strength, but the truck with handle better. I don't imagine those 22" low pro's are a load range E.

Tim


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > Thanks Bill, according to a previous quote another outbacker took his same TT and weighed it. The tongue weight was closer to the 900lbs that you suggested using. I looked at my TV weight and it states 6900lbs. That figure is probably with out gas etc. So alot another 200lbs for gas and another 500 lbs for people and I am at the max. I hope this works. sweatdrop.gif What do you think?
> 
> 
> What weight is 6900#?? the GVWR for the Tahoe?
> ...


Yes the door in the Yukon says 6900#. I would guess that a Tahoe should be very close to that weight. I just looked at the tires and they are rated at 2601# ea. and a 2 ply sidewall with a max pressure of 50psi (I currently run 41psi) and the wheels are again rated at 2100# ea. So the total weight is 7680# (using your 780# weight and assuming fully loaded) wich is under the 8400# alotted by the wheels. This leaves 720# for gas and people in the TV. I hope this is enough, as changing wheels on a regular basis will get old.







I guess we will all have to watch what we eat!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is being discussed in another thread BUT do not just look at the GVWR or the combined load rating for the wheels and tires. You need to know the AXLE weight when ready to tow.

Based on your information you can not exceed 4200 pounds on either axle. So you need to run the rig to the scales to see how she sits.

Also the 2601 pound rating on the tires is at 50 psi as you say so they are de-rated with 41 psi, possibly by as much as 20% so your tires will be right at the same rating as the rims.

Last but not least - increased wheel/tire circumference that occurs with these types of aftermarket items will change your effective gear ratio and not for the better. My Ram 1500 had Factory 20" rims that cost me 1000 pounds in towing capacity as it change the effective gear ratio from the 3.92 (what is in the rear end) to about 3.70 due to the increased circumference.


----------

